# what is this?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what this is on the rock it is a brown color it is on the rocks.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It is a type of soft coral that I see comes on many peoples live rock when they purchese it. I cant remember the actually name of it but will find out saturday unless someone here knows it. I have the same one that started out like a like dot on the rock.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the worry is about the patch of algae or cyano. It is trapping the gases it is exhaling.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

yes mike any ideas?


----------

